

Will Ebooks Destroy the Democratizing Effects of Reading? - rbii
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/mimssbits/27185/

======
ja27
It's a good question to ask, but it ignores the benefits of electronic books.
Imagine Abraham Lincoln, born in a log cabin, raised in poverty, being stymied
in his early education by the lack of paper, a typewriter, or electric lights.

This ignores Project Gutenberg and many subsequent sources of free ebooks. I
can load a beater laptop with years of reading material for nothing. This also
sounds like it was written by someone that hasn't priced paper books - used or
new - in a long time.

